# SA Tobacconists are stepping up their game :D



## Yiannaki (9/11/16)

So I left all my juice at home this morning.

With about 2ml of liquid left in the limitless plus, I knew I would be screwed.

I took a chance and hit up the Tobacconist in Cradlestone.

Aside from a decent limited selection they also shocked me by having this at a respectable R265.







So I bought it 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (9/11/16)

Would be awesome for them to get on board too! Last time I checked a tobacconist they were selling a 30W Istick for about R1500, so I haven't bothered stepping into one again, but this does look promising.

Although, the legitimacy of the stock is always a concern with me with regards to these guys, at least I can rest easy knowing our vendors are on the ball, but I know the Tobacconist down the road from me is dodgey to say the least!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/11/16)

Yiannaki said:


> So I left all my juice at home this morning.
> 
> With about 2ml of liquid left in the limitless plus, I knew I would he screwed.
> 
> ...



This is why its important to always carry your NIc/PG/Vg and concentrates in the car so you can always whip up a little something

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Anneries (9/11/16)

With regards to tobacconists stepping up. I fully agree. Both the shops close to me are starting to stock up on other juices than Liqua an e-Sence. Aswell as stocking more and more Mods, the one even have the CoilMaster build kits. 
Prices are not too far of what we would pay at other vendors either. So yes, it is becoming easier to get out of a bad situation if needs be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gdigitel (9/11/16)

I have a few bottles of juice from the local tabacconists that I would consider too hazardous to add to a nuclear waste dump.
They rougher than Texan plane.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/11/16)

Im worried of that happening that's why my work juice stash looks like this most the times nowadays.
And least i dont need to cart juice up and down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (9/11/16)

Cock n bull already sells mods and tanks and juice . They even have filling stations where u can come with ur empty bottle and refill at a discounted price

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (9/11/16)

Yiannaki said:


> So I left all my juice at home this morning.
> 
> With about 2ml of liquid left in the limitless plus, I knew I would he screwed.
> 
> ...



It's for this exact reason that I have a few bottles of juice in my desk at work, in my bedside table, in the centre console on my car, in the glove box and in my clothes cupboard - hell I probably have juices in places I cant remember too.No ways I'm getting caught out without juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/11/16)

Happened once to me and forgot my bottle of juice at home being in a hurry to get to work, Since then i always have a full bottle of juice with me with the juice i decided i am vaping for that day. 

Today is double Choc Peanut butter

Reactions: Like 2


----------

